# Google Earth...WOW!!!



## Bo (9 Aug 2005)

Just google Google Earth and download the program. You start by looking at the entire earth, then just search for a location like "cold lake, AB" and it zooms in to the exact location. Unreal!!! I can see CF-18's...even the one painted orange and black!! 

http://kh.google.com/download/earth/index.html


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

My kids and I like playing with Google Earth too.... ;D


----------



## Jordan411 (10 Aug 2005)

Bo said:
			
		

> I can see CF-18's...even the one painted orange and black!!



Yeah I see it too, does anybody know what 2 planes are right in front of that orange CF-18? From this height it looks like it could be anything from a F-15 to a JSF....but what would they be doing over there? Perhaps my eyes are playing tricks on me.


----------



## strongchristian (10 Aug 2005)

It really is an amazing program. Things to keep in mind! I have heard from my sources in the aviation industry that this site is fully controlled by the FBI. When the program says its streaming, its not. It is all old pictures, and every pixel on there has been previously checked and censored (altered) by the FBI so that you cannot see some things. Think military, government, area51 (maybe?) and other sensitive places. That's the word how I heard it.

Check out Comox, BC AF Base too! Woohoo!


----------



## Bo (10 Aug 2005)

Nice golf course at Comox. I hope I get posted there for OJT  ;D


----------



## STA Gunner (10 Aug 2005)

The imagery on Google Earth is all commercial satellite imagery that has been ordered and paid for by a customer, and the imagery is now being used by Google.

The majority of the Globe is at about 10 - 15 metre resolution.  Interestingly enough, most of the bases in Canada are at about 2 metre resolution.  I zoomed into Camp Warehouse in Afghanistan and was amazed at how good the resolution was then.  I can tell you that the photo of Warehouse was taken in mid October, between 2 and 4:30 in the afternoon.  Amazing access to imagery.

The spot at N64 53 50 and W87 51 29 is interesting.  Someone told me that it was a censored location because of DEW line sensitivity (or that a scientist there got angry and carved a huge swearword with a bulldozer.)  I think it is just missing data they have covered up.

On the whole, it is a lot of fun and interesting to see so much of the world.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (10 Aug 2005)

i found it interesting, only bases i have looked at are Trenton and Petawawa.
All the towns around Petawawa are not nearly as clear as the base,  Petawawa you can zoom right in, see all sorts of stuff, and other around it, you have to zoom back a few bars.

Sems to me the army bases are very clear, maybe too clear compared to stuff around it. Former Base Toronto is interesting, i have not been there since I left in 95, lots of changes i see, lots of buildings gone and a few new ones on the east side of the base and runway. 
cool site


----------



## Inch (11 Aug 2005)

strongchristian said:
			
		

> It really is an amazing program. Things to keep in mind! I have heard from my sources in the aviation industry that this site is fully controlled by the FBI. When the program says its streaming, its not. It is all old pictures, and every pixel on there has been previously checked and censored (altered) by the FBI so that you cannot see some things. Think military, government, area51 (maybe?) and other sensitive places. That's the word how I heard it.
> 
> Check out Comox, BC AF Base too! Woohoo!



It's definitely not streaming, there's some major contruction that's been going on in Shearwater for a few months and it's not on the google map.


----------



## strongchristian (11 Aug 2005)

Remember with google earth! Soccer fields will appear, of course, as soccer fields. But not all soccer fields are soccer fields!  ;D  Well, that is if you speak to my (crazy) friends.


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Jul 2006)

I'm having a little trouble finding KAF using google earth. Can someone in the know send me the coordinates for it?


----------



## Centurian1985 (6 Jul 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> Nice golf course at Comox. I hope I get posted there for OJT  ;D



Very nasty if you get off the main fairways.  Once in the trees you can almost guarantee you wont find your ball.  Plus, a bad slice can often end up bouncing down the runway on certain holes.


----------



## Centurian1985 (6 Jul 2006)

strongchristian said:
			
		

> It really is an amazing program. Things to keep in mind! I have heard from my sources in the aviation industry that this site is fully controlled by the FBI. When the program says its streaming, its not. It is all old pictures, and every pixel on there has been previously checked and censored (altered) by the FBI so that you cannot see some things. Think military, government, area51 (maybe?) and other sensitive places. That's the word how I heard it.



Dont know about the FBI bit, but many images are old on purpose - to get your interest so you will pay for more modern images.


----------



## GAP (6 Jul 2006)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> I'm having a little trouble finding KAF using google earth. Can someone in the know send me the coordinates for it?



It's not available


----------



## patt (6 Jul 2006)

if you like that heres http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/ measures distance!


----------



## Korus (6 Jul 2006)

Kandahar Airfield on google Maps... old and low resolution imagery for that area, though... http://maps.google.ca/?ie=UTF8&ll=31.508313,65.853939&spn=0.064102,0.107975&t=k&om=1

However, a couple KM north, a really nice patch of hi-red imagery, including a good view of "No Drugs mountain" http://maps.google.ca/?ie=UTF8&t=k&om=1&ll=31.578074,65.831827&spn=0.004003,0.006748
Edit: My picture from the ground is attached...

Also, really neat, Qalat (in Zabol Province) in high-res....  http://maps.google.ca/?ie=UTF8&t=k&om=1&ll=32.108915,66.911513&spn=0.007961,0.013497

Recce By Death will like those, I'm sure.. Bring back memories of... several months ago.


----------



## 241 (6 Jul 2006)

Look at Edmonton on it and parts of the city are snow covered while other parts are not...lol


----------



## Dugnut (6 Jul 2006)

I would have to assume some of the satelite pictures are rather old. I just checked out the Naval Yard in Oakland and found aircraft carrier 41 sitting there (Midway). Did a little research and found the following statement about this carrier.

"On 30 September 2003, Midway began her journey from the Navy Inactive Ship Maintenance Facility, Bremerton, Wash., to San Diego where she will be a museum and memorial. She was docked at the Charles P. Howard Terminal in Oakland, Calif., during the first week in October while the construction of her pier in San Diego was completed. The carrier was towed from Oakland to San Diego, and arrived on 5 January 2004. She docked at the Naval Air Station North Island to load historic aircraft for display."

(http://www.chinfo.navy.mil/navpalib/ships/carriers/histories/cv41-midway/cv41-midway.html)

Course you figure that if the pictures are about two~three years old and cover much of the world (or at least North America)... and free, you cannot complain.

Smiles.
Dugnut


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jul 2006)

Because of work, I check out the James Bay coastline, and I notice:

1)  some mighty small places have pretty hi res'n (maybe linked to Dewline/Mid-Canada Line stuff?); and
2)  the imagery is more than just a few months old (stuff I know has been on the ground for 5-6 months does not appear in the photos).

Still, AMAZING stuff!


----------



## 241 (6 Jul 2006)

Ok so if you actually shell out the $20 a month or what ever it is do you see the most recent images available then??


----------



## Inspir (6 Jul 2006)

That's just creepy. I can see my house, my car, and my dog.


----------



## Inspir (6 Jul 2006)

Good quality


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jul 2006)

The hangar behind the CC-115 has been gone for months now.


----------



## Taylor187 (6 Jul 2006)

Google Earth is really nifty. Take a tour around russia.. Find something that is long, slender, black, perhaps a nuclear sub in dry dock near Roslyakovo. Crazy russians.

(If [ img ] is not allowed and or army.ca keeps all threads 56k friendly just let me know and I will direct link it)


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Jul 2006)

Chinook parking - Fort Rucker

http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=fort+rucker,+alabama&ie=UTF8&t=k&om=1&ll=31.319777,-85.673479&spn=0.004629,0.009731

427 Squadron (same scale)

http://maps.google.ca/?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=45.949091,-77.31313&spn=0.003767,0.006233&t=k&om=1


----------



## nullterm (6 Jul 2006)

Jordan411 said:
			
		

> Yeah I see it too, does anybody know what 2 planes are right in front of that orange CF-18? From this height it looks like it could be anything from a F-15 to a JSF....but what would they be doing over there? Perhaps my eyes are playing tricks on me.



Further down there's a pair of A-10s, and a few others (F-16s?).  And an AWACS just to the east.


----------



## nullterm (6 Jul 2006)

Xfire said:
			
		

> if you like that heres http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/ measures distance!



Google Earth has that ability, just go Tools... Measure.  Either a Line or Path.  I use Path alot to measure out how distances I've run.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jul 2006)

Taylor187 said:
			
		

> Google Earth is really nifty. Take a tour around russia.. Find something that is long, slender, black, perhaps a nuclear sub in dry dock near Roslyakovo. Crazy russians.



Sub is a DELTA IV........SSBN


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2006)

Google Earth......The online AFV Test.


----------



## cadettrooper (6 Jul 2006)

Here, i found CFB Esquimalt, i wonder when this was taken? Cause where are all the ships?. the big one looks like the HMCS Protecteur.........


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2006)

cadettrooper said:
			
		

> Here, i found CFB Esquimalt, i wonder when this was taken? Cause where are all the ships?. the big one looks like the HMCS Protecteur.........



 HMCS Huron

I'm going to take a stab and say that the picture is of the jetty at FDU(P) and if thats the case...the rest of the ships are on the other side of the harbour.


----------



## Sub_Guy (7 Jul 2006)

I beg to differ, I think it is an older pic, and I am going to say HMCS Annapolis DDE 265.   If you scroll around Dockyard you can see HMCS Huron in the dockyard still, with Victoria in drydock (1st time in drydock).  If you are on Google earth and are looking at dockyard, you can see clearly 2 X 280's alongside.  


I maybe wrong, but I love my reece!


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2006)

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> I beg to differ, I think it is an older pic, and I am going to say HMCS Annapolis DDE 265.   If you scroll around Dockyard you can see HMCS Huron in the dockyard still, with Victoria in drydock (1st time in drydock).  If you are on Google earth and are looking at dockyard, you can see clearly 2 X 280's alongside.
> 
> 
> I maybe wrong, but I love my reece!



Yeah, i've been  looking at the shot for a while and the Bow profile does look like Annapolis..........but i'm not sure


----------



## Sub_Guy (7 Jul 2006)

At the time it was the only old steamer kicking around FDU, I think it was used for some training by boarding parties, and other goodness, perhaps some other sailors can back that up.  

There is a sweet shot of Everett on google earth with all ships in.    

Funny though, if you head on over to Faslane Scotland where the kippers keep their Missle boats it is all blurred out.


----------



## Rhibwolf (7 Jul 2006)

She is still tied up at FDU, and the diver courses use her as a platform for jumping off, as a hull to practice searches on, and more insidiously, as something to hang climbing ropes off so the divers have something to occupy their time between push ups and conducting dives.  She is all covered in bird crap, locked up tight, and from what I hear, on her way to becoming a reef some day.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2006)

I remember seeing alot of duct tape on it last time i was up close but that was in 1993


----------



## Blakey (23 Aug 2006)

Any of you folks recognize this dusty place?, the only saving grace was that Pepsi sent us all the free pop we wanted, I was partial to the *Canada Dry*


----------



## WebAddict (23 Aug 2006)

anyone know if Beta 4 is more recent with updates


----------



## 241 (26 Aug 2006)

Is that something like where's Waldo??   ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Aug 2006)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> Has anyone found the hidden message in the Gagetown training area?


Do you mean the "CTC" and maple leaf?  It's on the map, let alone Google earth!
Now, if someone caught say some dudes out there spelling out "this sucks" with their bodies, then I'd be interested in seeing that


----------



## Trooper Hale (26 Aug 2006)

I had a guy in here looking for stuff, he didnt find Dwyer Hill training centre or Area 51 either. Although purely for your own attempts you could type those two names into the search thing and see if you have any luck... : Its certainly interesting that things like this are such Hi Res. I mean you somethings look like they'v had white out poured over them (last two locations) but otherwise its amazing. I love going to Melbourne and following the tram lines back to my house! Its like being back home again, except a couple of Kilometres above the ground


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Aug 2006)

I found Area 51   Also found myself in my boat. Just type in Rencontre East NL and you will see where I'm from   :blotto:


----------



## 241 (27 Aug 2006)

Does anyone know if you get better quality and/or more up to date images with the google earth that you subscribe to?


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Aug 2006)

Cold Lake's image was taken during Maple Flag... That's why you see all those nice planes around... And the ramp is litterally full

Max


----------



## navymich (27 Aug 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Now, if someone caught say some dudes out there spelling out "this sucks" with their bodies, then I'd be interested in seeing that



VonG, you must be getting old or something...I expected you to want to see some dudettes doing that.


----------



## Chaz (27 Aug 2006)

Maybe it's cause i suck, but I can't find Borden on GE
The closest I got was Simcoe


----------



## armywife/cadetmom (27 Aug 2006)

IM looking at Borden now, its labelled as Angus..and it is out of date! There have been whole neighbourhoods removed since on the North Side, and most of if not all the Q's on the south side are gone.  Just find Barrie on it, follow 90 out..thats all i did.


----------



## Neill McKay (27 Aug 2006)

Inch said:
			
		

> It's definitely not streaming, there's some major contruction that's been going on in Shearwater for a few months and it's not on the google map.



The "streaming" is data from the server to your computer.


----------



## rmacqueen (28 Aug 2006)

armywife/cadetmom said:
			
		

> IM looking at Borden now, its labelled as Angus..and it is out of date! There have been whole neighbourhoods removed since on the North Side, and most of if not all the Q's on the south side are gone.  Just find Barrie on it, follow 90 out..thats all i did.


Have looked at a couple of different areas and the pictures are a minimum of 3-4 years old


----------



## Franko (28 Aug 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> Also, really neat, Qalat (in Zabol Province) in high-res....  http://maps.google.ca/?ie=UTF8&t=k&om=1&ll=32.108915,66.911513&spn=0.007961,0.013497
> 
> Recce By Death will like those, I'm sure.. Bring back memories of... several months ago.



Thanks for the memories....


----------



## Signalman150 (28 Aug 2006)

After reading this thread, I downloaded Google Earth and went "touristing".  Did the usual stuff ("I can see my house from here"), and then got curious.  Within a few minutes I was looking at:

a) The MQ I lived in as a kid in Zweibrucken back in 1961; and

b) the apartment (or the building that replaced it) where I lived in Sardinia in 1963.

For the many that won't know, the RCAF had a detachment of 90 airmen in Sardinia (off the West coast of Italy) up until the 80s because each of the  fighter sqns rotated through there once a year for gunnery/bombing practice. There were no MQ's so we all lived in a "resort" area called the Poetto, in three-story walk-ups. Your neighbor was as likely to be an Italian civilian or a Luftwaffe officer, as another Canadian airman.

The fact that after 45 years I could still recognize these places from the air was heart-warming.  Perhaps the Alzheimer's hasn't advanced as far as I thought.


----------



## BernDawg (28 Aug 2006)

Actually the Cold Lake imagery was taken during the airshow of 04.  That's why there's cars parked on the grass between the runways and all the different planes are parked on the taxiway.  Hottest damned weekend of my life.


----------



## Signalman150 (28 Aug 2006)

Berndawg,

Was that the year they opened the show with that civilian registered CF104 Starfighter?


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Aug 2006)

Look at 32 40 33.95 N 117 09 27.80 W. It is a U.S. Navy building shaped like a swastika


----------



## BernDawg (28 Aug 2006)

Roger that Signalman150.  First time I had ever seen one in real life.  Never realized that they made such a banshee like howl.  Tres cool though.


----------



## rmacqueen (29 Aug 2006)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Look at 32 40 33.95 N 117 09 27.80 W. It is a U.S. Navy building shaped like a swastika



Love San Diego.  The hotel I stayed at last time I was there is right across from Coronado at 32 43 34.59N 117 13 23.92W.  If you look just north of it there is a bunch of buildings with pink roofs...that is the Naval Recruit Depot, kinda fitting  ;D


----------



## JVJA (29 Aug 2006)

On GE do a search for "Davis Monthan AFB"  It's a USAF "Boneyard"  Very interesting stuff......


----------



## brihard (29 Aug 2006)

Skip__ said:
			
		

> On GE do a search for "Davis Monthan AFB"  It's a USAF "Boneyard"  Very interesting stuff......



Wow. It's like porn, but on Goggle Earth. 

Edit to add: Aw man... All those A-10s. I want to cry.

Anyone got any other boneyards with decent res?


----------



## Trooper Hale (30 Aug 2006)

RCD tank park count?


----------



## Franko (30 Aug 2006)

Hale said:
			
		

> RCD tank park count?



Ouch......er.....quiet you.

Regards


----------



## Trooper Hale (30 Aug 2006)

lol, no offence meant of course. I've only respect your folk thereRBD. And also respect for the leo's sitting 100m from where i'm sitting, i'm staring at them right now, looking gorgeous they are


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Apr 2010)

HMCS Halifax sitting outside Jacmel 

 18°12'22.72"N

 72°32'4.92"W


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Apr 2010)

Insane!


----------



## HavokFour (22 Jul 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Insane!



Holy cow, that's better than the nude beach!

My contribution. US Naval Res. Marine Air Base in Port Royal, SC.


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Jul 2010)

I love Google Earth!

Choppers in Pet;







Cerne Abbas Giant;







dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (18 Oct 2010)

Google Earth 360

Anyone notice what is unusual in this Ottawa scene?


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2010)

Snow behind ghost van?


----------

